# Lucy ate a chicken bone!



## lucy-rose (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everybody, Lucy ate a chicken bone about an hour ago. She was lying on the floor next to the coffee table and pounced up and struck like a eagle for the discared chicken wing bone. Something she has never done. It was probably 1 1/2" to 2" at the most...just the normal wings you would get at a resturaunt or pub.....

She defineatley swollowed it whole, no choking issues, and is acting totally normal, wanting to play with her toys, and tug... just wondering your thoughts... Our vet tech friend said "just keep an eye on her, checking her stool, watching for vomit... dont have to rush right in to have her opened up." She said you'd be surprised what dogs will pass....

just alittle nervous, as she's our first and is ony 8months old...Any advice would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks, 

-Scott


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think she'll be fine...I feed my dog raw and he has no problems digesting bones. I haven't found a single shard in his poop or anything. Occasionally, he'll swallow a sharp piece (like the time he chewed and swallowed a beef neck bone that was as sharp as a schank) and he threw it up about 7 hours later without being any worse for wear. Keep an eye on her for sure, but chances are it'll break down in her stomach and she'll poop it out and no one will know!


----------



## lucy-rose (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, I know you're all over this forum and take the best care of Ranger, that eases my mind...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

when my golden sandy ate a whole boston market chicken (quartered) the vet told me to feed her a few pieces of bread, because it will wrap around the bone as it goes down. i would do the same just to protect, because cooked bones are much more dangerous because of the sharpness of the bone when it splinters.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## lucy-rose (Apr 30, 2010)

A whole chicken!! you must have been alot more nervous then me..LOL.... Thanks for the tip...Bread will be her dessert!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy-Rose*

Lucy-Rose

I would give her the bread and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I think she'll be fine...I feed my dog raw and he has no problems digesting bones. I haven't found a single shard in his poop or anything.



BIG difference between raw and cooked chicken bones though... the raw ones do break down and digest easily... cooked bones don't. 

That said... don't freak out lucy-rose. A bone that small should be able to pass thru ok.. just be very watchful for any blood in poop or throwing up in the next few days or so. Good luck!!


----------



## lucy-rose (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, She'll be watched like a hawk!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

For sure on the bread. Miri got a bunch of chicken bones on me about 5 months ago. She ended up getting violently ill two days later. Off to the vet she went.... after a lot of money and a lot of worry we only found that she'd irritated her digestive tract and it settled down on its own the next day. Watch like a hawk, bones can puncture due to splintering as well as cause blockages.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh I was going to mention that Ranger chowed down on some cooked bones the other day, too. The magpies drop them over the fence and he grabbed them before I saw and then swallowed them in a nanosecond. Wish i had thought of the bread, but again, Ranger was fine even with the cooked bones.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Lucy...Hope she is doing ok.


----------

